# Magic eying Douglas-Roberts



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

this is what people say about him
http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/394532-chris-douglas-roberts.html

the Magic really need to get a pick right these next two years for us to really contend


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

good luck. our drafting is either 100% good. or 100% failure. CDR would be good here i think judging by his tourney outing.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> good luck. our drafting is either 100% good. or 100% failure. CDR would be good here i think judging by his tourney outing.


Soo true we never seem to get a Okay player... Hopefully we can get a slasher who can average us around 10points and then we can hope for the best for Fran to come to Orlando, but Ive given up on him Wayyyyy long time ago


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic need to get the draft right this year and next year for us to continue putting together a contender for years to come. I also hope Fran comes in and proves every one wrong. IMO we need another SF to spell Hedo and Lewis. I would love to get Childress in FA. That would allow us to us our pick on a defensive big man.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Hopefully management can convince some team to swap picks and give them JJ Redick. Phoenix has the 15th pick, they love shooters, and JJ's defensive liabilities is a perfect match


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

We really do need a solid combo guard, but a solid big man like Robin Lopez would be nice, too. Just as long as we get SOMEONE who contributes.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

What about Pietrus?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

cdr shouldn't be available at 22.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^exactly, rocket. i seriously doubt he's available at 22... you don't want chalmers either. he would be absolutely nothing special to that team. he's a 2nd round player that's living off the hype of one of the best shots EVER in NCAA history... i sure hope the goons trade redick. dude's defense isn't much worse than some of the guys the magic have on the court right now. his "bad defense" rep is a joke, especially after watching some of the cats that are starting / playing major minutes for these playoff teams.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> ^exactly, rocket. i seriously doubt he's available at 22... you don't want chalmers either. he would be absolutely nothing special to that team. he's a 2nd round player that's living off the hype of one of the best shots EVER in NCAA history... i sure hope the goons trade redick. dude's defense isn't much worse than some of the guys the magic have on the court right now. his "bad defense" rep is a joke, especially after watching some of the cats that are starting / playing major minutes for these playoff teams.


i think chalmers will be alright as long as a team expects him to be a backup pg and nothing more. he'll be a guy that can come in for 15 minutes a game and play good d and hit shots when people leave him open.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

What about Ty Lawson? Orlando would like a quick playmaker like him. I think a power forward is a better pick though. Dwight needs someone in the paint with him. The shooting guard position could be answered in free agency.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

How is Lawson any better than Nelson though?

As for Chalmers - I don't think your looking for a backup with a pick in _this_ years class, especially when you can get a SG who could possibly start, are you?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> How is Lawson any better than Nelson though?
> 
> As for Chalmers - I don't think your looking for a backup with a pick in _this_ years class, especially when you can get a SG who could possibly start, are you?


at 22, you're going to find that?

i guess brandon rush could be there or cdr could drop for some reason, but those are the only guys who could be available in the 20s as starting two guards. well i guess there is always jamont gordon as well though not really sure what to expect from him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> at 22, you're going to find that?


http://www.basketballforum.com/orla...stic-changes-do-you-want-see-next-season.html


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Anybody really know much about Jason Thompson of Rider?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah those boys that plays in small schools always confuses me. I'd be happy if he turns into a Millsap type player of Utah. Dominated in college grabbing 20 boards a game or whatever and is a key rotation player for the Jazz who brings hustles every play.


----------

